
Show HN: NotePlan – Markdown and Calendar and Note, Has Launched - EduardMe
http://noteplan.co/
======
EduardMe
We are on [https://producthunt.com](https://producthunt.com). Search
"NotePlan" and ask us anything!

What can NotePlan do?

It's a writing tool with calendar and notes. You write a note for every day
using bullet points for todos or events. Those points will fill your calendar.
If you want a normal note, use the standalone notes area, where you can just
jot down things for later. Format your text using Markdown. You can schedule
todos to specific dates and add them to the Reminders app. Events from
external calendars are also displayed inside the NotePlan calendar and the
daily notes, if you have added them to Apple's Calendar app (you can add your
Google Calendar there for example or anything with a subscription).

Let me know what you think of it! If you subscribe on the website, a trial
link is sent into your inbox.

------
midgetjones
This looks pretty cool! I don't see any mention of org-mode, which seems like
an inspiration. How would you compare the two?

~~~
EduardMe
Hey, thats the second time I read "org-mode"! I have never seen org-mode
before, but it looks like Markdown on steroids. NotePlan's syntax is not so
extensive like org-mode, kept rather simple, but I will extend it over time,
depending on usability. Thanks for mentioning it!

~~~
brudgers
One feature of org-mode that might be worth considering is that it is cross
platform. Because NotePlan is tied to OSX, I can't try it out, let alone use
it.

Org-mode has been around for more than a decade and is open source and on a
platform Emacs that has a high hacker to non-hacker ratio.

Not that I'm recommending building up an application in C. But Electron might
be an option for an org-mode like cross platform application.

Good luck.

~~~
EduardMe
NotePlan is written in Qt, so cross-platform can be managed. I'm going to get
an iOS version out of the door, then I'll rethink Windows and Linux and
Android. Thanks!

